# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Denisa Kola ne Miss Universe 2003 - Votoni

## Turi72

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Miss Albania 2003 - Denisa Kola, ka shanse te mira te behet Miss Universe 2003. Ajo dallon mes kandidateve te tjera dhe ka nevoje edhe per voten tuaj... brenda se enjtes... Eshte nje konkurs i hapur on-line nga kanali televiziv NBC.

Shkoni ne adresen:

http://www.missuniverse.com/index2.html

dhe klikoni mbi: Vote for Miss Fotogenic

Zgjidhni Europe dhe pastaj do ju dalin 6 kandidatet e para ne liste te Evropes, ku Denisa Kola eshte numer 1 dhe do ju shfaqet djathtas. Aty keni mundesi te votoni per te, duke klikuar mbi "Vote for this Delegate". 

Do ju shfaqet me pas nje dritare tjeter, ku mund te plotesoni nje formular ne anglisht, me te dhenat personale. Zgjidhni International, per ata qe nuk banojne ne SHBA. Keshtu qe do jepni gjithesecili voten tuaj per kandidaten shqiptare.

Mos pertoni, votoni sa me shpejt per Miss Albania ne Miss Universe 2003.

Turi

----------


## "Ambrida"

ja dhe nje foto

----------


## malli

Ja dhash Denises voten , por ama per miss buzeqeshja e merr miss Belgium per mendimin tim, e kemi Denisen shume serioze.

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

Pershendetje,

Serioz  jemi ne dibronet,  :buzeqeshje:  , mgjth del me e lezetcme po te qesh icik.

----------


## FJORIN

Edhashe edhe une plako hajt te kete fat patriotja se konkurs

----------


## macia_blu

ama nofullen e poshtme e paska me difekt (me te dale se te siprmen)

----------


## macia_blu

mbasi i pashe te gjitha ....
aajo braziliania  dhe grekia ishin cmenduri fare.
te tjerat kjo jona (edhe pse me nofull me difekt) i hedh ne fikut.
urime.... per dibren-albania.

----------


## Melodia

macia_blu              



> mbasi i pashe te gjitha ....
> aajo braziliania dhe grekia ishin cmenduri fare.
> te tjerat kjo jona (edhe pse me nofull me difekt) i hedh ne fikut.
> urime.... per dibren-albania.


Fiks fare macia!!! 
(me perjashtim te  fikut (lol))

----------


## delirious

ketu duket goxha simpatike...

----------


## delirious

jo keq

----------


## delirious

prape

----------


## delirious

Goxha trup i mire

----------


## vagabondi1

apapapa si ishte ajo italiania o cuna ja vle me e pa
suksese shqiptares nga dibra

----------


## katana

thoni c'doni turit e shtrembura apo teper serioze po perseri ua kalon shume te tjerave qe te futnin tmerrin. kjo ka tipare dhe trup shume te vecant dhe nuk e them pse e kam dibrane. erdhi ne ny dhe nuk pata rastin ta takoj personalisht po ato qe e takuan dhe e mbanin mend nga me pare me thane qe ishte yll me te vertete dhe qe eshte nje nga perfaqsueset me te mira qe mund te kishte shqiperia. thjeshtesia eshte e bukur per disa edhe pse ksaj kush i ben grimin e ka fare gabim se ai i kuqi eshte shume i kuq. pash a foto te saja te marra nga fotografisti fadil berisha dhe duket shume me e mire sesa ne kto fotot e mesiperme. 
i uroj cdo te mire dhe suksese se me te vertet e meriton. 


votoni per te!

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga delirious_ 
> *Goxha trup i mire*


Trupin te mire e ka, kur del jashte, ne krahasim me te tjerat... por, nuk ka trupin ideal (linjat, gjoksi, belin, etj.)

Kush e di, po flas kot, por ky eshte mendimi im. Kuptimi i bukurise ndryshon nga te gjithe.

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga katana_ 
> *thoni c'doni turit e shtrembura apo teper serioze po perseri ua kalon shume te tjerave qe te futnin tmerrin. kjo ka tipare dhe trup shume te vecant dhe nuk e them pse e kam dibrane. erdhi ne ny dhe nuk pata rastin ta takoj personalisht po ato qe e takuan dhe e mbanin mend nga me pare me thane qe ishte yll me te vertete dhe qe eshte nje nga perfaqsueset me te mira qe mund te kishte shqiperia. thjeshtesia eshte e bukur per disa edhe pse ksaj kush i ben grimin e ka fare gabim se ai i kuqi eshte shume i kuq. pash a foto te saja te marra nga fotografisti fadil berisha dhe duket shume me e mire sesa ne kto fotot e mesiperme. 
> i uroj cdo te mire dhe suksese se me te vertet e meriton. 
> 
> 
> votoni per te!*


Aman, Katana... s'i ka tiparet dhe aq te vecanta. Po e bukur eshte dreqi... ate nuk e mohoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

Kinge fare eshte.

----------


## hope31

E bukur eshte dhe me sa kam degjuar  nga nje sondazh inteligjence qe eshte bere,Denisa eshte paraqitur shume mire.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Bledari

malli e ke shum gabium i pashe te gjitha foton e miseve edhe 3 prej tyre bashke me shqipetaren one ishin ylle do zoti e fitojme ne sepse misi jone eshte yll

----------


## ^VJOSA^

lol me mise te shpifura se ato skam pa naiher un...

Denisa really ka shume mundesi te fitoj, po dhe grekja me izraeliten ishin te bukura...Urime Denises

----------

